# 942 remote problem



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

A few months ago, my 942 stop "seeng" the remote for about 60 seconds after being turned on. When my 942 is first turned on, my remote will work for a few seconds, then work intermittantly for another few seconds and then not work for about 60 seconds. After that it works fines.

Anyone experinece this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I've never experienced what you describe, but at the expense of stating the obvious... I would try a fresh set of batteries in case you haven't yet. I find the remotes to be very sensitive to weak juice.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> I've never experienced what you describe, but at the expense of stating the obvious... I would try a fresh set of batteries in case you haven't yet. I find the remotes to be very sensitive to weak juice.


It's not the batteries - they have been replaced. Also, I use a Home Theater Master remote, which are known for their strong IR signals and, when this first started to happen, I tried using the dedcated 942 remote with no luck.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried rebooting your 942?


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Have you tried rebooting your 942?


Yes - several times.

there was a time a few months ago when unit stopped functioning for a night. I hard booted it several times with no luck. I let it sit overnight and the next day it worked again, but I have this problem...

Here's a link that describes the original problem: http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61559


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I would watch all the shows that are important to you, and then ask dish for a replacement 942.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

I own the 942, so I would likely have to have it fixed. I'll check with the store from which I purchased the unit.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Dish has a replacement/protection plan that is like $5.99 a month. Call and add that to your account and also ask for a replacement unit as yours has "issues."

You can always cancel the protection plan down the road  .


----------



## rx7racer (Oct 25, 2006)

I have the same problem, but it's only with the IR remote. The RF remote functions normally. It seems after you hit a few buttons on the RF remote, the IR will wake up and start to function normally. Otherwise it takes about 60 seconds like you've experienced.

It's my second 942 with the same behavior.

I'd say it's another dish software bug.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Problem solved -it isn't the 942. 

The remote freeze problem started when I moved my 942 to the lower portion of my AV cabinet. In that part of the cabinet it is behind closed doors so I connected it to my HK HE1000A IR repeater. The HE1000A has a red light that goes on when it receives an IR signal, but the light stays on for about 60 seconds after my MX-500 sends the macro to turn everything on. The other day I opened the cabinet door and disconnected the 942 from the IR repeater and ran the macro again. The 942 worked perfectly. I then hooked the 942 to the repeater again AND kept the door open - 942 didn't work while the HE1000A light was on. I then decided that the HE1000A was sending a signal during the time the light was on that was confusing the 942. 

Wanting to figure out why the light stays on for 60 seconds I turned everything on one-by-one. In doing that I found out that the light only goes on after the TV (32" Samsung LCD) turns on AND the picture comes on. The HE1000A sits right under the TV so I moved it outside the cabinet and behind the TV and everything works perfectly. I then moved it back into the cabinet and when the TV comes on, if I hold my finger over the HE1000A IR sensor, the light goes out. Remove my finger - light comes back on, stays on for 60 seconds, and the 942 doesn't work during that time.

It seems as if the Samsung puts out an IR signal that the HE1000A picks up, but somehow filters out after 60 seconds. I have moved the HE1000A to the shelf below the TV and it works better, but it stills picks up a reflected signal for about 10 seconds.

Anyone seen/heard of this before?


----------

